
Don't Obsess over Tools - satvikpendem
https://satvikpendem.com/blog/myriad/tools/
======
coldtea
> _Perhaps it was the lack of sleep or maybe it was an existential crisis, but
> I realized that none of this matters. All these computers, these laptops,
> these phones, these tools, do the same thing. Sure, some are better than
> others, but fundamentally, they’re all the same. Did I really waste a week
> of my life researching tools?_

Well, if you're a professional, and use/need certain features, then no,
fundamentally they're not "all the same".

Also, some of those go for $2K or more, so you better do some research.

But even more so, if you're a programmer, videographer, designer, etc., you'll
be using that "computer, laptop" etc, for 1/3rd or your day (or more).

Some differences (e.g. 20% faster speed in compiling or rendering) can save
you (or cost you) many more weeks in the 4-5 years you'll be using them than
the "1 week" you mention "wasting" researching them.

> _Would I be equally excited if a new version of a hammer, chisel, or anvil
> came out?_

All 3 are very simple tools, so no need. But if you were a lathe operator and
wanted to buy a new model, you'd better research it...

~~~
satvikpendem
I am a software engineer. I recognize the need for good tools, as computers.
In the end of the piece I imply that tool use in and of itself is not bad of
course, nor that one shouldn't strive to use better tools. However, one should
not strive to research tools as a end in and of itself rather than the means
to do real work. Don't spend a literal week of time researching. This is the
crux of what I aimed to say.

I spent so much time researching tools that I forgot what I really wanted to
do, and in that same amount of time, had I spent it doing the work I wanted to
do, I would have finished the project. I talk about true _obsession_ over
material things rather than mere _research_ of them. The latter is fine, but
the former can have severe psychological consequences.

~~~
coldtea
> _Don 't spend a literal week of time researching. This is the crux of what I
> aimed to say._

Why not? For one, how is "week of time" defined? Is it "over the course of a
week", while also working, taking the kids to school and so on? E.g. a few
hours each day perhaps? If so, why not?

> _I spent so much time researching tools that I forgot what I really wanted
> to do, and in that same amount of time, had I spent it doing the work I
> wanted to do, I would have finished the project._

In the above case, that would make it a weekly project. If you do a week's
research to buy a PC (or other tool) for a week-long project, then sure, you
have a problem.

If you do a week's research to buy a PC you'll use for 4-6 years, then by all
means, do it.

I agree with analysis paralysis, and pixel peeping, and too much obsessing
over specs. Just not with the way its phrased, and the examples given, which
all seem not very far from the right way to go about things.

------
satvikpendem
This is my first attempt at writing a blog post and maintaining a blog. I
wanted to write with interesting prose that still has clarity. It has two
parts, a section for general topics and ideas I've thought about, and another
for practical tutorials, mostly about programming and personal discipline.

It's just HTML and CSS for now but I'm interested in using ReasonML, React,
and some static site generator in React such as Gatsby and react-static.

Do check out other pieces on the main page for other interesting topics (most
yet forthcoming) and let me know what you think:
[https://satvikpendem.com](https://satvikpendem.com)

As well, not to plug myself too thoroughly, but the project I was working on
mentioned in the article is a todo list + calendar web app for those who'd
like to time box their day: [https://getartemis.app](https://getartemis.app)

------
zwieback
Don't obsess over anything would be good advice but sometimes it's hard not
to.

Also, sometimes obsessing is just part of the early phase of learning or doing
something new and over the years it wears off.

------
SQL2219
We are drowning in information, which leads us to split hairs on not-so-
important decisions.

